# Any rats in New Brunswick?



## Arringfray (May 31, 2018)

Good morning,

My wife and I have kept and bred rats for over 15 years now. We just love the little guys. My wife was known as the "crazy rat lady" around vancouver as she would always have one of our pet rats sitting on her shoulder at work; mind you she did work at a pet store at the time 

Anyway, my wife and I moved from British Columbia to New Brunswick and ever since we have had a hard time finding good sources to get rats from. We have purchased rats from pets unlimited (shut down now) but they always had health issues, and we have gotten a few from petsmart, but it is very clear that those rats have never been handled by humans ever and probably come from a feeder breeder or something.

So we are desperately trying to find a source for pet rats in our area. Are there any members on here in new brunswick? If so, then hopefully they can help out. We live in the st stephen area of the province but can easily get up to saint john or fredericton, or even moncton if absolutely necessary (but its 3 hours away). So if you know of anyone or place is new brunswick that is a good source for pet rats please either post here or PM me directly. Our kids are dying to have some as pets from the stories we've told them.


Thank you for the help!

Geoff


----------



## Prov1 (May 8, 2018)

Arringfray said:


> Good morning,My wife and I have kept and bred rats for over 15 years now. We just love the little guys. My wife was known as the "crazy rat lady" around vancouver as she would always have one of our pet rats sitting on her shoulder at work; mind you she did work at a pet store at the time Anyway, my wife and I moved from British Columbia to New Brunswick and ever since we have had a hard time finding good sources to get rats from. We have purchased rats from pets unlimited (shut down now) but they always had health issues, and we have gotten a few from petsmart, but it is very clear that those rats have never been handled by humans ever and probably come from a feeder breeder or something.So we are desperately trying to find a source for pet rats in our area. Are there any members on here in new brunswick? If so, then hopefully they can help out. We live in the st stephen area of the province but can easily get up to saint john or fredericton, or even moncton if absolutely necessary (but its 3 hours away). So if you know of anyone or place is new brunswick that is a good source for pet rats please either post here or PM me directly. Our kids are dying to have some as pets from the stories we've told them.Thank you for the help!Geoff


 Hey Geoff,I saw this thread a while ago and meant to reply and just remembered it. I am a little north of you in Fredericton. Unfortunately I don't know any breeders to pass along your way. We have gotten our girls from Petsmart (and knock on wood) have had minimal health issues. As for the handling, they were all a bit afraid when we got them, which is understandable, but with two kids constantly picking them up and walking around with them, they have definitely become more friendly. Now, they are not cuddlers, they won't just sit in your lap for long periods of time. However, they will come to all of us, and feel comfortable enough to sit on our shoulders and be handled constantly. 

Now we are fairly new to rats, so we are still learning the ropes with them, I was hesitant at first, but have become their biggest fans, I get such a kick out them, their personalities.


----------



## Curiosity42 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi Geoff. I know this thread is a while ago now but wondered if you did end up breeding rats? We are very near to you in New Brunswick and looking for a couple of males.


----------

